# unable to open link



## joebroon (Mar 28, 2006)

recently i have been unable to open links in genuine e mails that i have received - outlook express.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try Start > Run:

regsvr32 urlmon.dll


----------



## joebroon (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks for the response however still no joy


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try IEFix Utility.


----------



## jeanneb (Apr 18, 2002)

I am having the same problem--Outlook links won't open--system hangs. I tried both fixes you recommended. No luck. The IEFix utility does not work with IE7. Any further suggestions?
Thanks,
Jeanneb


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't use IE7, but see if this fix will help you.
Hyperlinks in Outlook Emails


----------



## jeanneb (Apr 18, 2002)

The answer by Bruce Hagen fixed it. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## weasy (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like someone else has the same problem as me. I receive e-mails with suggested links to go to but can not open them. Please send suggested help again. Also on windows xp how can I get spell check to work. Thanks


----------

